# VBScript Number Game



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I am currently working on a project which generates numbers and converts them into words, then asks the user how the number appears in digits and then finally compares the results and displays a "Correct" or "Incorrect" page.

So far I have got the numbers configured and have an idea on where to go next although I am having trouble with an error, which is on line 55 which is an "Expected statement" error, although I have closed all statements with the End Sub correctly.

Below are both lines 55 and 56.


```
Hun (9) = "nine-hundred"
End Sub
```


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >
<head>
   <title>Welcome To The Number Game!</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#00ff00">
<div align="center" id="txtStart">Please press Start button to begin.</div>
<p align="center"><input type="button" value="Start" id="btnStart" />&nbsp;<input type="text" style="width:400px; height:18px;" id="txtAnswer" />&nbsp;<input type="button" value="Check" style="width=500px;" id="btnCheck" /></p>
<p align="center"><input type="text" style="width:400px; height:18px; font-size:20px;" id="txtResult" /></p>
</body>
</html>
<script language="vbscript">
Option Explicit
Dim Num(9)
Dim Ten(9)
Dim Hun(9)
Dim u
Dim t
Dim h
Dim result

Sub Window_OnLoad()
    Randomize
    For u = 1 To 9
    Num (1) = "one"
    Num (2) = "two"
    Num (3) = "three"
    Num (4) = "four"
    Num (5) = "five"
    Num (6) = "six"
    Num (7) = "seven"
    Num (8) = "eight"
    Num (9) = "nine"
    Next
    For t = 1 To 9
    Ten (1) = "ten"
    Ten (2) = "twenty"
    Ten (3) = "thirty"
    Ten (4) = "fourty"
    Ten (5) = "fifty"
    Ten (6) = "sixty"
    Ten (7) = "seventy"
    Ten (8) = "eighty"
    Ten (9) = "ninty"
    Next
    For h = 1 To 9
    Hun (1) = "one-hundred"
    Hun (2) = "two-hundred"
    Hun (3) = "three-hundred"
    Hun (4) = "four-hundred"
    Hun (5) = "five-hundred"
    Hun (6) = "six-hundred"
    Hun (7) = "seven-hundred"
    Hun (8) = "eight-hundred"
    Hun (9) = "nine-hundred"
End Sub

Sub btnStart_OnClick()
    txtStart.innerText = "What is " & Num(u) & Ten(t) & Hun(h) " in digits?"
    btnStart.disabled = true
End Sub

Sub result = & Num(u) & Ten(t) & Hun(h)
End Sub

Sub btnCheck_OnClick()
    If CInt(txtAnswer.value) = result Then
      txtResult.innerText = "Correct!"
      document.bgcolor = "#ffcc00"
    Else
      txtResult.innerText = "Sorry, please try again.  The answer was " & (result)
      document.bgcolor = "#ff0000"
    End If
  End Sub
</script>
```
If anyone can give me some help with this as soon as possible I would be most grateful. One note is that it does not even attempt to execute the rest of the code beyond line 55 which is to be expected.


----------



## PrurientCherubim (Feb 12, 2008)

I could be wrong but don't you need a Next statement before your End Sub

I think you have a For statement before the hundreds section... but final statement for that final For loop....


----------

